# Fogging



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

What do you use and how do you fog an engine for storage?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

never heard of it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's pretty much just a matter of spraying down an engine with a fogging oil such as this http://www.amsoil.com/StoreFront/fog.aspx before placing in storage.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like Fuel Stabilizer, a gimick


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a winterizing/storing technique, rather than coating the cylinder with a teaspoon of oil, you would spray this in carb throat until engine dies. I suppose it has merit. Personally, I'd pay more attention to make sure of oil change prior to storing for winter to prevent sludge from forming in bottom of sump, and either stabilizing fuel or dumping it and running equipment dry.
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> sounds like Fuel Stabilizer, a gimick


Fuel stabilizer is no gimmick, it does work! Perhaps not as long as the fuel stabilizer states, but definitely makes a difference for short term storage.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Fuel stabilizer is no gimmick, it does work! Perhaps not as long as the fuel stabilizer states, but definitely makes a difference for short term storage.


I can agree with you on the short term part, but usually when a customer asks me my thoughts on it, I tell them to save their money and just run the gas out've it.

Cause I'm in michigan, and a winter and/or summer lasts well over 2 months, which is all the Fuel Stabilizer really lasts if I remember correctly? 

I also don't like it because it seems that 75%, +/- a few percentiles, of units that come into where I work, the complaint is they won't start, you take a smell of the gas, it reeks, you take the carb off to clean it, and while its soaking you drain the gas and oh, guess what, its red!

I seriously think for the state of Michigan, Fuel stabilizer doesn't have much use


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For the most part you can expect about 16 weeks from a good stabilizer.

I use and highly recommend PRI-G gasoline treatment, it's not cheap and it's not red.


----------

